# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  ελληνόκτητα επιβατηγά πλοία για το τελευταίο ταξίδι [Greek ships for the last voyage]

## Ellinis

Aνοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα, για τα επιβατηγά καράβια που αγοραστήκανε από Έλληνες με μόνο σκοπό να μεταπουληθούν για διάλυση. 

This thread is for the passengers ships bought by Greeks only to be resold to shipbreakers.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Falstria* was a cargo/passenger vessel named after the Danish island of Falster. She was launched in 1941, but commissioned only in 1945 due to WWII (slightly damaged by RAF in May 1945). 

*Falstria* was built for the Europe - S.E. Asia (Bangkok) route but was initially used for transport of cargo as well as passengers between Copenhagen - New York service. In December 1949 she was transferred to her intended service between Europe and Bangkok. 

Resumed transatlantic service in early summer of 1952. 

Sold in 1964 to Greek owners, renamed and reflagged 1964 (*Veryr*, Panama). Sold by Greek owners in 1964; to Japanese shipbreakers, scrapped at Onimich, late 1964.

The _East Asiatic Company_ (Ostasiatiske Kompagni, Aktieselskabet Det.), Copenhagen, Denmark was formed in 1897 by H. N. Andersen and associates. It operated between Denmark and the Far East, trading in rice, oilseed, timber and spices. It operated first commercial ocean-going diesel ship (Selandia (1912)) after which routes expanded to include South Africa, the West Indies, North America and Australia. 

The _East Asiatic Company s_urvived WWII with a depleted fleet but retained their rank amongst the worlds leading ship operators. Largely divested itself of shipping interests between 1994 and 1997 and diversified into other areas.  



_Falstria_ (1940, completed 1945)
Built: Nakskov Skibsv&#230;rft, Denmark (delivered 11/11/41, completed 11/45) (Yard No. 98).
Tonnage: 6993 tons
Length 137.86 m.    Width: 131.67m
Beam: 63'2" (19.20 m.)
Diesel: 6000HP, single-screw, service speed: 15.25 knots.
Four masts and no funnel.
Passengers: 60.

Source: http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/eac/eac.htm

Falstria1.jpg

Falstria2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

H ελληνική εταιρία Embajada Cia Naviera S.A. απέκτησε από το 1964 έως το 1972 τουλάχιστον μια δεκαπενταριά πλοία τα οποία αμέσως πούλησε για σκράπ.
Ανάμεσα σε αυτά ήταν και δυο επιβατηγά, το προαναφερθέν VERYR (πρώην FALSTRIA) και το DEVON. 

Το δεύτερο είχε ξεκινήσει να ναυπηγείται στο Γκντάσκ (τότε Danzig) για τη Vereenigde Nederlandsche Scheepvaart (Ηνωμένη Ολλανδική Ναυτιλιακή) ως RIETFONTEIN αλλά καθελκύσθηκε το Μάρτιο του 1940 ως ELANDSFONTEIN.
Η εξέλιξη του πολέμου έφερε το ημιτελες σκάφος στα χέρια των Γερμανών και το Μάρτιο του 1945 ημιβυθίστηκε από πυρά του ρωσικού πυροβολικού που είχε κυκλώσει την περιοχή.
Το κουφάρι του σκάφους ανελκύστηκε μετά από 2 χρόνια, ρυμουλκήθηκε στα Royal Schelde στο Flushing και εκεί το βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία:

elandsfontein1940.jpg
πηγή

Το πλοίο ολοκληρώθηκε το 1950 ως JAGERSFONTEIN (10.570 κοχ, 160,9 Χ 19,2 μ. 100 επιβάτες Α' θέσης & 60 Τουριστικής) και ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Ολλανδία - Αφρική μέχρι το 1967 που το αγόρασε η ελληνική εταιρία. Στο τέλος της χρονιάς έφτασε στο Κaohsiung στην Ταϊβάν και εκεί διαλύθηκε.

131_Jagersfontein.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη ελληνική εταιρία που αγόραζε πλοία και τα μεταπουλούσε για σκραπ ήταν η Austroguardia Compania Naviera συμφερώντων Μαυρολέοντα.

Ανάμεσα στα πολλά πλοία που απέκτησε ήταν και το όμορφο φορτηγοποστάλι RANGITANE που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1949 στα ονομαστά ναυπηγεία John Brown στο Clyde της Σκωτίας (21.867 κοχ, 185,6 Χ 23,8 μ). Το πλοίο είχε μηχανές ντήζελ Doxford, διέθετε κλίνες για 416 επιβάτες και ταξίδευε στη γραμμή Λονδίνο – Νεα Ζηλανδία για τη New Zealand Shipping. 

nzsbi02.jpg
πηγή

Από το 1967 έβαλε τα σινιάλα της Federal Line αλλά το Μάη του 1968 αγοράστηκε από την Austroguardia Cia Nav και ως JAN έκανε ένα μόνο ταξίδι ως την Ταϊβάν με σκοπό να διαλυθεί εκεί. Ωστόσο το πρόλαβε η Oriental Overseas Line του κινέζου C.Y. Tung που το αγόρασε το Σεπτέμβριο και το μετονόμασε ORIENTAL ESMERALDA.  

22401.jpg
πηγή

Έκανε μια γραμμή γύρω-του-κόσμου με επιτυχία και έτσι αγοράστηκε από τους Νεοζηλανδούς και το  αδελφάκι του που μετονομάστηκε ORIENTAL CARNAVAL. Τελικά και τα δυο διαλύθηκαν το 1976.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DAMSTERDIJK.jpgDAMSTERDIJK a.jpg
πηγή: photoship.com.uk

Φορτηγοποστάλι της Holland America  (1930/10155 grt) που πιθανότατα πέρασε σε Έλληνες γιά το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. ΤΟ 1963 μετονομάστηκε PRESVIA,πλοιοκτήτρια Βelvientos Cia Nav.,γιά να διαλυθεί στην Ιαπωνία.
Στην Νο2 είναι όπως εκσυγχρονίστηκε μεταπολεμικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Aναρωτιέμαι μήπως η Belvientos είχε τα ίδια αφεντικά με την Embajada. Γιατί αυτοί το είπαν το πλοίο PRESVIA ενώ η Embajada (σημαίνει πρεσβεία στα ισπανικά) είχε πάρει το CITY OF PRETORIA της Ellerman που το είπε PROXENEION (φωτο εδώ) και ένα της Federal που το μετονόμασε CONSULATE = προξενείο. Μανία με πρεσβείες και προξενεία είχαν;  :Single Eye: 

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα οτι την Embajada την είχαν οι Ρεθύμνης, Κουλουκουντής και Στεργιόπουλος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tίποτα δεν αποκλείεται! Ωραία βαπόρια όλα αυτά,ευτυχώς πρόλαβα κάποια έστω κ στα τελευταία τους! :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Pride: .
Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι ότι οι Ρεθύμνης κ Κουλουκουντής διαχειρίζονταν πλοία κ γιά λογαριασμό άλλων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LISMORIA.jpg
Πηγή: photoship.co.uk

H Donaldson Line απέκτησε 2 "Victory" μετά τον πόλεμο  γιά την γραμμή του Καναδά. Το ένα ήταν το LISMORIA (1945/ 8323 grt) κ προσέξτε ότι αυτό το αμερικάνικο βαπόρι μετά την μετασκευή σε φορτηγοποστάλι απέκτησε εγγλέζικα χαρακτηριστικά όπως φουγάρο κ γέφυρα.
Τον Νοέμβριο 1966 πωλήθηκε κ αυτό στην Αstroguarda Cia Nav.,μετονομάστηκε ΝΕΟΝ (φαντασία στα ονόματα ! )  κ έβαλε Ελληνική σημαία.Διαλύθηκε στο Ταϊβάν τον Μαϊο 1967.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H Donaldson Line απέκτησε 2 "Victory" μετά τον πόλεμο  γιά την γραμμή του Καναδά. Το ένα ήταν το LISMORIA (1945/ 8323 grt) κ προσέξτε ότι αυτό το αμερικάνικο βαπόρι μετά την μετασκευή σε φορτηγοποστάλι απέκτησε εγγλέζικα χαρακτηριστικά όπως φουγάρο κ γέφυρα.
> Τον Νοέμβριο 1966 πωλήθηκε κ αυτό στην Αstroguarda Cia Nav.,μετονομάστηκε ΝΕΟΝ (φαντασία στα ονόματα ! )  κ έβαλε Ελληνική σημαία.Διαλύθηκε στο Ταϊβάν τον Μαϊο 1967.


Φαινεται οτι ειχε καποια κλαση...
L1.jpg
http://www.nautiques.net/browse.cfm/4,4479.html

L2.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/scotti...n/photostream/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φαίνεται ότι είχε γίνει σπουδαία δουλειά μέσα αν σκεφθούμε πόσο σπαρτιάτικο ήταν σαν φορτηγό του πολέμου.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε και άλλο ένα της Embajada, με κλασσική βρετανική σχεδίαση.
  Το WAIWERA ναυπηγήθηκε το 1942-44 στα Harland & Wolff στο Μπέλφαστ, είχε ντήζελ Burmeister Wain και πέρα των αμπαριών-ψυγείων, αρχικά είχε καμπίνες για 112 επιβάτες «τουριστικής» θέσης. Προφανώς ένα προσωρινό μέτρο για να εξυπηρετηθεί η γραμμή Αγγλίας - Νεας Ζηλανδίας μέχρι να πυκνώσουν τα επιβατηγά της γραμμής. Λίγο μετά τον πόλεμο, οι χώροι των επιβατών έγιναν αμπάρια και το 1967 το πήρε η Embajada Cia Nav. που το μετονόμασε JULIA για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του στο Kaohsiung όπου έφτασε το Γενάρη του 1968.

File0096.jpg WAIWERA-1944.jpg
Φωτο: shipsnostalgia

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ως WAIWERA ανήκε στην Shaw Savill & Albion που το παράγγειλε μαζί με άλλα 4 στους Η & W. Kαθαρά σπαρτιάτικο σχέδιο της πολεμικής περιόδου,ήταν 11138 grt.
Eίναι ενδιαφέρον να "ανακαλύπτει" κανείς μιά παράπλευρη δρστηριότητα την εποχή εκείνη μεγάλων Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών του Λονδίνου δλδ την μεταπώληση πλοίων προς διάλυση.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα γαλλικό φορτηγοποστάλι του 1950, το 12.000 κοχ CLAUDE BERNARD έκανε τη γραμμή Γαλλία-Νότια Αμερική για τη Chargeurs Reunis μεταφέροντας μέχρι 324 επιβάτες. Το 1962 το αγόρασε η ανατολικογερμανική DSR και ως J.G.FICHTE ταξίδευε σε εκπαιδευτικούς πλόες προς τη Κούβα και το Μεξικό.
MS_J_G_FICHTE_DDR_1051_9_Rostock-_SH_DSR-PK_ns-scann_.jpgπηγή: shipsnostalgia

 Το 1979 πουλήθηκε στην Estrella Christal του Παναμά με διαχειριστρια την Aton Ltd του Πειραιά. Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από το Αμβούργο τον Αύγουστο με προορισμό την Ταϊβάν και με το όνομα SUNRISE. Όμως για κάποιο λόγο έδεσε στο Κολόμπο όπου μετονομάστηκε SUNRISE IV υπό σημαία Σρι Λάνκα. Το 1981 περιήλθε στον Σ. Αθανασίου και μετονομάστηκε  PEGANCIA και τον Απρίλη του 1981 έφυγε από το Κολόμπο για το Πακιστάν όπου διαλύθηκε.
Εδώ το βλέπουμε ως SUNRISE IV παροπλισμένο στο Κολόμπο:
SUNRISE IV.jpg
πηγή

----------

